# Wipers Freeze to Windshield-design flaw



## zahroc (Aug 11, 2011)

had the same issue here.
Live in Western PA.
2011 Cruze ECO


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

4 million miles of testing must not have included anything with snow lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Shocker!!


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

UH oh... this could get bad thoughout the winter in the Snowy states.


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I live in Wisconsin, and it does get cold here.

I got my 2011 Cruze LT last March, but I park in a garage overnight and have not had the problem.

Thanks for the heads up. It is good to know this can happen.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...bet the Canuks aren't happy to hear about this GM design "benefit" (duh!)


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, not so much on the left coast, but back east could be a real PITA


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I live in Toronto so this isn't good news for me.


Maybe using that Winter grade anti freeze will keep the ice from forming on the blades.


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...bet the Canuks aren't happy to hear about this GM design "benefit" (duh!)


Haha no we are not


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The reason wipers are tucked in low in the cowl is to keep them out of the airstream for the vast majority of the time the car is in use. Those things are pretty turbulent when they are in action.
I drove my Cruze all winter and did not have this re-freeze issue at all. However, if I had I would probably have left the wipers on the lowest int setting to keep them moving after I had to free them a second time.


----------



## tigermom112 (Nov 4, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The reason wipers are tucked in low in the cowl is to keep them out of the airstream for the vast majority of the time the car is in use. Those things are pretty turbulent when they are in action.
> I drove my Cruze all winter and did not have this re-freeze issue at all. However, if I had I would probably have left the wipers on the lowest int setting to keep them moving after I had to free them a second time.


That was the solution that the dealership gave to us, however, they should have really thought it through since the defroster is up higher on the windshield. I did some research and Subaru fixed it by having a windshield with a defroster at the bottom like some back window have. They need to do something...I see you are in Detroit, do you work for an auto manufacturer?


----------



## tigermom112 (Nov 4, 2011)

I live on the west coast...could understand it better if we lived in Alaska or something


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like we'll need heated wiper blades....


----------



## Brrrrr (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a 2012 Impala that does the same thing. I use -49 C rated wiper fluid. I have winter wiper blades.

The last blizzard I drove in, when the wipers froze to the windshield, I took photos once I pulled into my heated attached garage. Look familiar?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had never seen this topic before, thanks for the great laugh. Every single car I have owned the wipers will freeze to the windshield, before you drive you always make sure they are moving freely. 

Using a good cold weather washer fluid will keep them from refreezing while driving.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Add heated wipers and problem solved. A lot of cheaper cars out there have heated wipers, Kia Forte is one that comes to mind. I admit it does suck when the wipers freeze and it is -10F outside. Canadian winters yey!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh did want me to write that I have to clean all off the existing snow and Ice from the wiper duct before I drive to work at 430 in the morning and make sure that I put the type or windshield washer that stays in the wind screen washer holder that does not freeze like an ice cycle to this wind screen on me when all I would like to do is see in front of me so I do not T bone you HOO in front of Me . I clean that area every time out the door earlier . They are still manufactured in china , the wiper blades that freeze that is


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Oh did want me to write that I have to clean all off the existing snow and Ice from the wiper duct before I drive to work at 430 in the morning and make sure that I put the type or windshield washer that stays in the wind screen washer holder that does not freeze like an ice cycle to this wind screen on me when all I would like to do is see in front of me so I do not T bone you HOO in front of Me . I clean that area every time out the door earlier . They are still manufactured in china , the wiper blades that freeze that is


<moderator>
Drop the sarcasm. I sent the info via PM as a courtesy to avoid a public row - you made it public. Thus this is also public.
</moderator>

The fact that our wiper blades are made in China has absolutely no bearing on why some people are having their wiper blades freeze to the windshield. The fact that there is no heat on the location our wipers sit when not in use is a major factor in their freezing to the windshield. My Montana had two locations - off, which was down like the Cruze's blades, and between wipes which sat directly over the defroster vents to keep them warm. I wonder if the thought was that the lower location would get warmth from the engine.

Wiper blades have nothing to do with clearing your car off before driving. They do, however, have a lot to do with keeping the windshield clear which is why freezing blades can be a major issue. However, every car I have ever owned, including the Montana, had a problem with ice buildup on the blades.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

If it is possible that it might freeze outside why not just flip the wipers up so they are not contacting the windshield? It may lead people to ask what the deal is but then you won't have your wipers glued to the windshield. Usually any time you have moisture and freezing temps the wipers stand a chance of getting frozen to the windshield or encased in ice. I don't think it's anything specific to the cruze. I've had it happen a couple times to every vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

This is something we have to deal with all the time in Colorado. All of my cars have this problem. The Cruze is no different than my Chrysler minivan or GMC work van.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine never glide evenly as soon as it gets cold. Huge patches of fluid are missed. After it happened once I got out and used my window scraper to scrape off any ice thinking that may help but to no avail. I think they actually become slightly deformed or something.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

YKNWT said:


> Mine never glide evenly as soon as it gets cold. Huge patches of fluid are missed. After it happened once I got out and used my window scraper to scrape off any ice thinking that may help but to no avail. I think they actually become slightly deformed or something.


The stock blades are prone to ice/snow build up in there movement/spring mechanism, which causes them to not conform properly to the glass. This is why I swapped the stock blades to Beam type, I used Bosch Icon blades though there are many different brands available.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

every late fall is a good time to replace them. 5-6 bucks a piece is well worth it. havent had this issue once this winter


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

live in upstate new york, 

have not had this problem at all, driven in blizzards and hail. I have coated my windshield with rainx, helps get ice off the windshield a bit... also it seems to help when you clean all the ice and snow off the wiper area, prevents a pocket of ice developing


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not had this problem either. Cleaning off the windshield and using good fluid helps. So does clapping the snow off the wipers before driving. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is exactly what I wrote in my first post , just used a different tone to express my disbelief of the idea that there is a design flaw with the location of the wiper blades .
it is a little preperation by the user to get a desired result.


----------



## Brrrrr (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a heated attached garage. This only happens to me when I am driving in snow.

One workaround is to run the windshield washer every 5 minutes or so. Since I use fluid that is good to -49 C, that helps keep the wipers from freezing to the windshield, but it would be pretty easy to run through a jug of fluid in one storm.

If I am parked outside, of course I clear the snow and ice off first. Some have thought this was a problem after parking, its a problem while driving


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's really a problem. I've had it happen several times on other cars and it's always been from not properly cleaning the snow from the windshield. And as Brrrr mentioned, cycling the washer fluid periodically keeps it from happening when I am lazy and don't do it right.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

my wifes 09 malabu and my 07 tahoe both have those "profile" blades if we really want to talk about crappy blades. plus the are double or triple the price!!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

A possible fix is to treat "clean" wiper blades with silicone grease per Haynes GM dealer service manual.

Link to discussion.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/8601-windshield-wipers-2.html


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

also live in the midwest i drove 156 miles in freezing rain a couple weeks ago and never had a probelm with the wipers freezing up i did have major ice on the arms and frames of the wipers when i got home i was actually suprised i didnt have to stop to clear the ice from the wipers but it was not an issue for me . design flaw ? who knows but if you look at other cars they are all the same way the wipers park below the defrosted area .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

*It seems most people are not reading the actual cause of the problem.* The OP is having a problem with the wiper blades freezing to the windshield WHILE DRIVING. Cleaning snow/ice off the blades before setting out, clearing snow from the cowl area, and using washer fluid rated for lower temperatures are ALL SUGGESTIONS THAT WILL NOT HELP WITH THIS PROBLEM.

What is happening is the wipers are clearing water off the windshield, most likely because of snow hitting it and melting on contact. When the wipers are activated they drag this water down the windshield and it stays on the wiper blade after it comes to rest in the cowl. Then the water freezes, sticking the wiper blade in place. Having the wiper sitting on the windshield that far from the defroster vent allows the windshield to be cold enough in that area to freeze the water.

Having said all that, our weather is much colder than that here and I have yet to see this problem with my Cruze. It leads me to believe it takes a certain set of circumstances for this to happen:

1. There must be WATER (not washer fluid) on the windshield
2. There must be no salty road spray on the windshield (or the salt wouldn't freeze)
3. The temperature must be several degrees below freezing
4. Heat from the defroster must be low enough to keep from heating the windshield above freezing that low near the cowl

None of my other cars (a Corvette, two Saturns and a Cadillac) had this issue that I can remember (yes, the Corvette has been out a few times below freezing, but before salt hit the roads). That said, I can certainly see how this could happen. Most Gm cars used to have a "rest" position that kept the blades touching the windshield up near the defroster vent where this wouldn't happen. I'm not aware of any cars that have this feature now?

The problem with a heating element placed low on the windshield to keep this from happening is that it would have to be on all the time. I can't think of how this could be avoided, unless it was only on when the wipers were in use (even on intermittent). If all you're doing is using the "mist" function to swipe the wipers every now and then, I think you're probably going to be vulnerable to this issue. Ducting some defroster air to that area might be a better solution, but any company (not just GM) will put a business case together for something like that before approving it. If there aren't enough reported problems it won't be worth spending money to fix it.

A possible work around for you could be to use some wiper fluid in those situations where the wipers are freezing to the windshield. Clearing the windshield and then shooting a little wiper fluid and swiping the wipers one more time may keep a little wiper fluid on the wiper blades and keep any water from freezing? Worth a try maybe. Let us know if you or GM comes up with something.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There would have to be a lot of water on the windshield, such as right after washing the car. The wiper motors are pretty strong and can break a moderate amount of ice.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

The GM truck ser manual suggesting silicone grease treated blades sounds viable to me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> That said, I can certainly see how this could happen. Most Gm cars used to have a "rest" position that kept the blades touching the windshield up near the defroster vent where this wouldn't happen. I'm not aware of any cars that have this feature now?


I always thought it was weird my mom's old Buick did that.

Now it makes sense!


----------



## Brrrrr (Feb 4, 2013)

DrVette said:


> A possible fix is to treat "clean" wiper blades with silicone grease per Haynes GM dealer service manual.
> 
> Link to discussion.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/8601-windshield-wipers-2.html


Thank you for the suggestion I will try that. Good thing I have silicone dielectric grease



Blue Angel said:


> *It seems most people are not reading the actual cause of the problem.* The OP is having a problem with the wiper blades freezing to the windshield WHILE DRIVING. Cleaning snow/ice off the blades before setting out, clearing snow from the cowl area, and using washer fluid rated for lower temperatures are ALL SUGGESTIONS THAT WILL NOT HELP WITH THIS PROBLEM.


That is exactly what is happening to my Impala as well. I have a heated attached garage. This problem occurs while driving in HEAVY snow, not in flurries.



Blue Angel said:


> When the wipers are activated they drag this water down the windshield and it stays on the wiper blade after it comes to rest in the cowl. Then the water freezes, sticking the wiper blade in place. Having the wiper sitting on the windshield that far from the defroster vent allows the windshield to be cold enough in that area to freeze the water.


Correct



Blue Angel said:


> Having said all that, our weather is much colder than that here and I have yet to see this problem with my Cruze.


It happens to me when we have heavy snow and the temps are colder than -15 C. When the snow is wet that doesn't happen



Blue Angel said:


> There must be no salty road spray on the windshield (or the salt wouldn't freeze)


Manitoba rarely uses salt on the roads. It has to be glare ice before they apply salt or salt mixed with sand. Usually sand is applied.



Blue Angel said:


> Most Gm cars used to have a "rest" position that kept the blades touching the windshield up near the defroster vent where this wouldn't happen. I'm not aware of any cars that have this feature now?


I remember that. I used to think the wipers were broken on those cars, instead it was a good design feature.



Blue Angel said:


> The problem with a heating element placed low on the windshield to keep this from happening is that it would have to be on all the time.


Not sure how Subaru and Honda does it. If they used an ambient temperature sensor, that would be smart. If the element is tied into the rear defrost, you would have to remember to always turn the defrost on.

There are heated wiper blades, primarily designed for heavy duty truck use, that claim to work well. At $160 and up, they had better. I may still go that route. It's a lot of money, but people tend to piss away a lot more on frills. I saw nothing wrong with dropping $1,100 for a studded tire and steel wheel package.



Blue Angel said:


> A possible work around for you could be to use some wiper fluid in those situations where the wipers are freezing to the windshield. Clearing the windshield and then shooting a little wiper fluid and swiping the wipers one more time may keep a little wiper fluid on the wiper blades and keep any water from freezing? Worth a try maybe. Let us know if you or GM comes up with something.


I use a -49 C rated fluid from Canadian Tire. I have to apply the fluid at least once every 3-5 minutes for the wipers not to freeze. A jug wouldn't last a day.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The dielectric grease trick seems interesting, I may try that just for kicks.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

This is proof of how stupid people have become. It is a problem due to winter, not a flaw of the car. I live in the midwest and drive in near 0 degree temps a couple times in the winter and many times in the single digits and teens. If I used non-winter washer fluid or don't clear the windshield, they can partially freeze. However, if using winter washer fluid, no problem what so ever. Stop blaming the cars for your inabilities. I see it every day. I'll bet a good chunk of money some of the same people blame the car for skidding on a patch of ice. CAUSE YOU KNOW, IT'S THE CARS FAULT, NOT THE FRIGGIN ICE!
If the crummy Kia has the crap you want, go buy one and be happy. But it is easier to b*tch and complain than it is to do something about it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If its snowing hard enough to accumulate in the cowl or cause enough water to melt & run down to the cowl one should be using the wipers while driving. The car has intermittent wipers so they would never freeze if you actually use them. With the intermittent wipers & little moisture you will probably get some streaking, but thats what the good winter blend washer fluid is for.

Most on here must have never used a good cold weather washer fluid, it melts ice & snow very well. Guess what? It runs down the windshield & will even melt some of the accumulation on the cowl. 

Even in zero degrees or less during a heavy snow I only use my windshield washer once every 30minutes or so, I only fill my washer fluid 3 times a year with most being for bugs in the summer. Even if it snowed daily I can't imagine needing to fill the fluid more than a couple times all winter, the tank holds an entire gallon.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

OH yeah....it was only on the Canadian models and not the US models. So you couldn't get it without going to the Great White North, eh. Plus it isn't available on all models.


----------



## Brrrrr (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I automatically equip every vehicle I personally own with four studded snow tires, and winter wiper blades, for winter driving. Am well aware of the challenges of winter driving. 

As far as washer fluid, I use a fluid that claims to be good to -49 C. Driving an hour in heavy snow, I went through half a gallon of fluid but it did finally keep the wipers from freezing.

I actually did think the winter wipers I bought were defective. Took them off, put the factory ones back on, big mistake. Problem was much worse.

When you are driving over say 40 mph, snow won't build up on the windshield. So after driving at that speed for 15 minutes or slow, come to a stoplight somewhere, the snow starts to build up on the windshield, and the wipers are now frozen to the windshield. 

The vehicles I have access to through the government fleet are heavy duty pickups and SUV's. Their wipers don't seem to have a problem with freezing because they park near the windshield defrost outlet.

So as far as inabilities, since I go the extra step of putting studded snow tires and winter wiper blades on my car, I have actually gone beyond what 80% of drivers do. Next winter I will probably invest in the heated wiper blades. To me, whether investing $160 in heated wiper blades, or $1,100 in a studded tire and wheel package, is very cheap compared to having a crash, or being stranded in BFE.

I just wanted to see if others had experienced the same problem, and to possibly get feedback on how to resolve the problem. I will accept that I'm just bitching about the problem, and resolve it on my own



bryanakron40 said:


> This is proof of how stupid people have become. It is a problem due to winter, not a flaw of the car. I live in the midwest and drive in near 0 degree temps a couple times in the winter and many times in the single digits and teens. If I used non-winter washer fluid or don't clear the windshield, they can partially freeze. However, if using winter washer fluid, no problem what so ever. Stop blaming the cars for your inabilities. I see it every day. I'll bet a good chunk of money some of the same people blame the car for skidding on a patch of ice. CAUSE YOU KNOW, IT'S THE CARS FAULT, NOT THE FRIGGIN ICE!
> If the crummy Kia has the crap you want, go buy one and be happy. But it is easier to b*tch and complain than it is to do something about it.


----------



## Brrrrr (Feb 4, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Even in zero degrees or less during a heavy snow I only use my windshield washer once every 30minutes or so, I only fill my washer fluid 3 times a year with most being for bugs in the summer. Even if it snowed daily I can't imagine needing to fill the fluid more than a couple times all winter, the tank holds an entire gallon.


Try driving around Winnipeg, Manitoba in March and April when all that snow is melting. You can easily go through a jug of washer fluid every few days


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Brrrrr said:


> Try driving around Winnipeg, Manitoba in March and April when all that snow is melting. You can easily go through a jug of washer fluid every few days


Though we may get less snow, the melting happens at the same time & ends up with puddles & lakes at most intersections. the windshield gets sprayed with nasty salt water & winter melt everywhere you drive. I still don't go through gallons of washer fluid, especially a full tank(a gallon) every few days.


----------

